# Thermal Paste for Laptop. I need your help!



## juanldeaza (May 31, 2021)

Hi!
I need to repaste for the first time.

My MSi GF75 Thin 9SC reach to insane temps 98-99 and follow all the rules and read tons of comments. But 2 cores reach immediately to 99C if i set prochot to 98, then power down from 62w Max to 45w slowly, and even lower than 40w. Finally my CNR20 stop and the speed of the CPU its about 3300mhz. If i put the fan at max speed only works at max speed 10 seconds longer, then start to low the power. My max CN20 score : 2.950
Limits on TS shows EDP other under ring, PL1 (i set 80 and 110). So the problem is bad thermal paste

So i need to repaste, i never ever do it. So i have the original TP. I read a lot of forums, and the problem its the laptops use low pressure system. So i need a special thermal paste for this system.
My candidates are:

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut: Dry fast if temps reach to 80C and above. Thats its my case so dont work for me.​*Noctua NH2: ???
Arctic MX-4: I read that its not good for laptops
Arctic MX-5: ???
Artic Silver 5: ??*


Liquid metal its not an option for me. 
So, i need your advice, and help to choose a good thermal paste for my laptop, that work good on temps above 80C, without pump effect, and last longer. I don't want to open my laptop every 3 months to repaste. IC graphite and carbonite...i dont want that options. 

This is a video that shows my system fans setup:











My setup: i7 9750H - 16Gb dual channel - 17.3 screen 60hz.
Undervolt: 
Core: -230mv
Cache: -150mv
Disable and lock turbo power limits: Check
Iccmax core: 128
Iccmax Cache: 128
Turbo B. LPM: 80
Turbo BSPM: 110
PP0: 130
Intel power balance: 9 and 13 (original values)
Only checked in main windows : Speed Shift 80, BDprochot, Speedstep

Ty for your time and valious help!


----------



## mclaren85 (May 31, 2021)

Just use a geniune one. There would not be more than 3 C degress of difference


----------



## nguyen (May 31, 2021)

Best paste for Laptop are: Thermalright TF-X, SYY or Thermagic ZF-EX. These pastes should last a long time under high temperature.

How to apply new thermal paste
1. clean off the previous TIM with 90% isopropyl alcohol
2. Put the X pattern on GPU (4 small dots in the quadrant) and 1 line on the CPU
3. Use a hair dryer to warm up the TIM before mounting the cooler
4. Tighten the screws in the X order to evenly distribute the mounting pressure (1 rotation then switch to the opposite screw)
5. Keep using the hairdryer to heat up to heatsink
6. Tighten the screws until it stop completely using only the fingers to hold the screw drivers (do not use your palm as you can over-tighten)


----------



## juanldeaza (May 31, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Best paste for Laptop are: Thermalright TF-X, SYY or Thermagic ZF-EX. These pastes should last a long time under high temperature.
> 
> How to apply new thermal paste
> 1. clean off the previous TIM with 90% isopropyl alcohol
> ...


Ty bro. If i cant buy those TP, any other recomendation? MX2 perhaps?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2021)

*Noctua*


----------



## 8tyone (May 31, 2021)

juanldeaza said:


> Ty bro. If i cant buy those TP, any other recomendation? MX2 perhaps?


You could try Kingpin KPx.


----------



## Falkentyne (May 31, 2021)

8tyone said:


> You could try Kingpin KPx.


Old thick KPx was great for laptops.  New thin KPx is not.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




The current king of laptop pastes seem to be TFX, SYY, FuzeIce Plus.
Its very highly likely that Fuzeice Plus and SYY are the same paste, related in the same way to TFX / ZF-EX.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com


----------



## GerKNG (May 31, 2021)

Arctic MX5 is actually very decent on direct die (compared to MX4 which is awful)

i have NT H2 here and MX5 beats it by 1°C and it does not degrade even after a month on a 10900k at 5.1 Ghz at 1.41v
and i have it on a 6900XT that runs at 340W and the temps are identical compared to ~5 Weeks ago.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 31, 2021)

juanldeaza said:


> Noctua NH2


 Get this, also make sure you spread the paste to cover the whole die, when making direct die contact, it is recommended to spread the paste evenly.


----------



## juanldeaza (May 31, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> Arctic MX5 is actually very decent on direct die (compared to MX4 which is awful)
> 
> i have NT H2 here and MX5 beats it by 1°C and it does not degrade even after a month on a 10900k at 5.1 Ghz at 1.41v
> and i have it on a 6900XT that runs at 340W and the temps are identical compared to ~5 Weeks ago.


Awesome info bro. Ty i just order 1 MX5 and 1 NH2. I found little info about MX-5. You spread the MX5 over the cpu die or just put a dot?


----------



## GerKNG (May 31, 2021)

juanldeaza said:


> Awesome info bro. Ty i just order 1 MX5 and 1 NH2. I found little info about MX-5. You spread the MX5 over the cpu die or just put a dot?


direct die = manual application.
on CPU, just a blob in the middle (but beware, MX5 looks like it's a lot but it does not spread that far as it might look at first sight)


----------



## XT785 (Jun 1, 2021)

What about GELID SOULTIONS GC EXTREME? I've heard it's pretty awesome for laptop dies! Anyone?


----------



## watzupken (Jun 1, 2021)

Personally, I've used MX4 for a few laptops, desktops CPUs and GPUs, but I don't remember running into any issues. The problem with laptop is that the temps can easily hit the 90s. Most thermal compound says that its best to not exceed certain temps, but they can still last a few years. I also observed that you tend not to see any difference in temperature after applying a better thermal compound since the bottleneck is with the small heatsinks found on laptops. You may however notice the system boost more often, and/or, lower fan noise.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 1, 2021)

just any paste under $6, and you can find locally it will be fine


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 1, 2021)

dont laugh ! i use a very cheap paste from china GD900, ive used it for years you get 50g for about £6 and its as good as most, you can pay a lot more for 1g, i use it on laptops gpu and cpu. ok laugh but kindly.


----------



## Falkentyne (Jun 1, 2021)

XT785 said:


> What about GELID SOULTIONS GC EXTREME? I've heard it's pretty awesome for laptop dies! Anyone?


I already posted the thread with temps for GC Extreme.  Did you not read my posts?

GC Extreme isn't good for laptops.  At least not the new batches.  There seem to be two batches out.  One that does better than Kryonaut(!), and one that does much worse.  Luumi reviewed that one on his Kryonaut Extreme vs KPx youtube video and said he was sending it back to Gelid.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




It's the same problem with KPx now.  New batches of KPx are runny and not good for laptops.  Old batches are extremely thick and great for laptops.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com


----------



## juanldeaza (Jun 1, 2021)

In gonna try

MX-5 First Ty to @GerKNG 
NH2 Ty @unclewebb 
Mx2 Ty to internet

If none of the thermal pastes work for my laptop (msi) then I will make a drastic decision:
I will buy a desktop and leave the laptop only for office, and light jobs.

I'm looking if I build it with AMD R5 5600X - Aorus Elite B550 -16 Ram - 3060 RTX - Hynix p31 gold 1Tb - 144hz Asus TUF screen.

I hope the thermal paste works and so I can save those USD1,700 !!

I have faith!


----------



## XT785 (Jun 2, 2021)

Falkentyne said:


> I already posted the thread with temps for GC Extreme.  Did you not read my posts?
> 
> GC Extreme isn't good for laptops.  At least not the new batches.  There seem to be two batches out.  One that does better than Kryonaut(!), and one that does much worse.  Luumi reviewed that one on his Kryonaut Extreme vs KPx youtube video and said he was sending it back to Gelid.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm a new member here and I just joined yesterday. So, according to your experience, which thermal paste(s) would you recommend for laptops that has the least amount of pump out effect, is very viscous and thick, and doesn't need to be repasted frequently. Also, delta cores difference is the minimum at load. Thanks.


----------



## famicom9x (Jun 2, 2021)

this is my persnal test on asus tuf a15
method of test = playing gta 5 let agonist stand in his house, dont come outside and wait for 10 mins
ambient temp = 24-25C (use air conditioner set at 24C)
fan speed = 4800rpm (must wait for fan to come up to this speed because this laptop dont allow u to mannualy control fan

result:
paste:  cpu temp | gpu temp
stock paste 85.5 69.5
mx 4 2019  85.5 72.5
zf ex           83.5 68.5
zf 12 evo    85 69
gelid gc extreme 84.5 66.5
noctua nt-h2 79.5 66.5
now im staying with noctua, i used to want to test with kingpin, phobya, mx5 and kryonaut extreme but because no one sell those paste in my country so i gave up. still want another to test those thermal paste on laptop though.
this testing i only use it about 1 week then repaste with another , so still not know about those paste durability.


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 2, 2021)

famicom9x said:


> this is my persnal test on asus tuf a15
> method of test = playing gta 5 let agonist stand in his house, dont come outside and wait for 10 mins
> ambient temp = 24-25C (use air conditioner set at 24C)
> fan speed = 4800rpm (must wait for fan to come up to this speed because this laptop dont allow u to mannualy control fan
> ...



if i remember correctly the asus tuf a15 has a blocked airflow directly on the fans.... i remember watching some of the youtube reviewers saying that their tuf a15 runs on the hot side...


----------



## famicom9x (Jun 2, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> if i remember correctly the asus tuf a15 has a blocked airflow directly on the fans.... i remember watching some of the youtube reviewers saying that their tuf a15 runs on the hot side...


yeah the asus tuf 2020 have very little van on the chassis, it air flow is so bad it make my laptop throttle when playing heavy game like gta5 (temp jump to 95/85C and begin to throttle cpu jump from 4.2ghz to 3.7 ghz ) that why i tried to repaste with better thermla paste, after repaste now my temp is around 84-92 cpu and 75-79 cpu (amibient about 30c) and throttle is prevented, cpu now is 4.2 ghz.


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 2, 2021)

famicom9x said:


> yeah the asus tuf 2020 have very little van on the chassis, it air flow is so bad it make my laptop throttle when playing heavy game like gta5 (temp jump to 95/85C and begin to throttle cpu jumpt ot 4.2ghz to 3.7 ghz ) that why i tried to repaste with better thermla paste, after repaste now my temp is around 84-92 cpu and 75-79 cpu (amibient about 30c) and throttle is prevented, cpu now is 4.2 ghz.



yeah i think it was hardware unboxed cut holes in the chassis and the temps dropped more...


----------



## XT785 (Jun 2, 2021)

Falkentyne said:


> The current king of laptop pastes seem to be TFX, SYY, FuzeIce Plus.


Please out of these 3 pastes that you recommended, which one should I buy for my laptop? Also, is it safe to buy from aliexpress if not available on amazon? Thanks Sir!


----------



## Falkentyne (Jun 2, 2021)

XT785 said:


> Please out of these 3 pastes that you recommended, which one should I buy for my laptop? Also, is it safe to buy from aliexpress if not available on amazon? Thanks Sir!



Best choice, but most expensive; TFX (Or Thermagic ZF-EX, which is its clone).  Aliexpress is perfectly safe, it has a money back guarantee.  You just have to deal with the slow boat shipping.
For sanity purposes, TFX if you can get it on amazon but it's expensive. If you want to save money, you can buy 6.2g of TFX on aliexpress for about $28 or so.

ZF-EX is the same paste as TFX (might explain why it's so expensive), but if you're lucky you can buy it for 2 grams / $7 if there's a sale or discount.
This is the best paste because of how thick it is, and thick is good for laptops.
TFX / ZF-EX is *thick* and very difficult to spread.  But spreading it gives the best results on a laptop.  Suggest you follow these posts here.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




If you have access to amazon USA, SYY-157 is extremely good paste, it's basically a wetter, easier to spread TFX.  On a laptop, make sure you spread a thick layer of it. (spreading it too thin gives worse results).
Read here: And you can see how well it does vs TFX.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				









						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




FuzeIce Plus is basically the same paste as SYY-157 (all those factories in Guangdong seem to be next to each other so that explains that; some may come from the same factory or multiple factories may be using the same composition), but is a bit more expensive.
SYY-157 is basically the most bang for the buck, with how much you get per gram (8 grams is $13 dollars) and its performance being right up there with TFX.  The 15% off coupon is apparently up once again.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079DQS77Q/


----------



## juanldeaza (Jun 2, 2021)

Finally mx-5 arrive. 
Opened the laptop. 
Unscrew all torqs
Disconnect the cable that go to mainboard. 
Clean. 
Put mx-5 pt.. Awesome paste.. 
Screw all. Torqs. 
Connected the cable to MB and suddenly
Sparkles and smell to burn plástic. A little black smoke come to me. 

I burn and kill my laptop

Not turning on
Battery was connected.. A big big mistake

Come from technical store. A waiting for the resume of damages. 

Damn... 
Damn.. 

Damn.


----------



## Falkentyne (Jun 3, 2021)

juanldeaza said:


> Finally mx-5 arrive.
> Opened the laptop.
> Unscrew all torqs
> Disconnect the cable that go to mainboard.
> ...


What "cable connected to motherboard' are you talking about?
The battery cable?!  Or a different cable? 

The only cables that have to be disconnected when repasting a laptop is:
1) AC power cable (first, before you take the laptop apart).
2) Battery internal connector cable.

When re-assembling connect:
1) Battery internal connector cable, right before chassis plastic panel attachment (make sure proper connection and insertion fit!)--battery cable is the very last cable to plug in before you put the "case" cover on.
2) AC Power cable (After chassis fully assembled and screwed only).

So what happened?


----------



## nguyen (Jun 3, 2021)

Holy crap that sounds like bad news.


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 3, 2021)

oh man, i pray for you that the damage is minor....


----------



## XT785 (Jun 3, 2021)

Falkentyne said:


> Best choice, but most expensive; TFX (Or Thermagic ZF-EX, which is its clone).  Aliexpress is perfectly safe, it has a money back guarantee.  You just have to deal with the slow boat shipping.
> For sanity purposes, TFX if you can get it on amazon but it's expensive. If you want to save money, you can buy 6.2g of TFX on aliexpress for about $28 or so.
> 
> ZF-EX is the same paste as TFX (might explain why it's so expensive), but if you're lucky you can buy it for 2 grams / $7 if there's a sale or discount.
> ...


Thank you so much for your in-depth answer! Very easy to understand! May I ask which paste are you currently using for your laptop? Thanks once again!


----------



## XT785 (Jun 3, 2021)

juanldeaza said:


> Finally mx-5 arrive.
> Opened the laptop.
> Unscrew all torqs
> Disconnect the cable that go to mainboard.
> ...


Sorry for your loss! I hope everything gets sorted out without any more hassle!


----------



## nguyen (Jun 3, 2021)

XT785 said:


> Thank you so much for your in-depth answer! Very easy to understand! May I ask which paste are you currently using for your laptop? Thanks once again!



I use Thermalright TF-X on my Triton 500 (10875H + 2070 Super) and the thermal has been fantastic after 1 year of usage






That's 93C max when the CPU is pulling over 100W


----------



## Falkentyne (Jun 3, 2021)

XT785 said:


> Thank you so much for your in-depth answer! Very easy to understand! May I ask which paste are you currently using for your laptop? Thanks once again!



Liquid metal (Galinstan homemade) on the CPU (still good after a year)
SYY-157 on the GPU (GTX 1070)
TFX (Thermagic ZF-EX) on desktop (RTX 3090 FE and i9 11900k)


----------



## XT785 (Jun 3, 2021)

nguyen said:


> I use Thermalright TF-X on my Triton 500 (10875H + 2070 Super) and the thermal has been fantastic after 1 year of usage
> 
> View attachment 202636
> 
> That's 93C max when the CPU is pulling over 100W


Wow! Amazing Sir! No thermal throttling whatsoever? Since I see it is close to PROCHOT. Where did you purchase this paste from? Please state the method of application?
Do you use this method?


----------



## nguyen (Jun 3, 2021)

XT785 said:


> Wow! Amazing Sir! No thermal throttling whatsoever? Since I see it is close to PROCHOT. Where did you purchase this paste from? Please state the method of application?
> Do you use this method?



I use the 5 dots methods on the GPU and just 1 line on the CPU, warmed up the paste with hairdryer so that it can spread easier (TFX is very thick and will not spread very well at ambient temp) then mount the cooler. 
TFX and Thermagic ZF-EX are readily available in my country, maybe you can buy them off aliexpress?


----------



## XT785 (Jun 3, 2021)

I just placed an order on aliexpress of a 2g tube. I hope this is the real deal and no fakes.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## juanldeaza (Jun 3, 2021)

Falkentyne said:


> What "cable connected to motherboard' are you talking about?
> The battery cable?!  Or a different cable?
> 
> The only cables that have to be disconnected when repasting a laptop is:
> ...


Here in the picture i mark the cable that burns when i reconnect


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 3, 2021)

that looks like the display cable.


----------



## juanldeaza (Jun 3, 2021)

A waiting technical report...


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 3, 2021)

I have the MSI ge75 model laptop, I use cool labtory liquid ultra


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 4, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> that looks like the display cable.


Yep, the LDVS cable, and they only fit one way so pretty hard to stuff that up.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 4, 2021)

i think the op has a short on the 12v rail i dont think he messed up on the putting the cable in as you say its hard to mess up attaching it.


Caring1 said:


> pretty hard to stuff that up.


----------



## juanldeaza (Jun 4, 2021)

Some capacitors burned.... Waiting a final report. 
My new mantra:
Always disconnect the battery!


----------



## XT785 (Jun 4, 2021)

juanldeaza said:


> Some capacitors burned.... Waiting a final report.
> My new mantra:
> Always disconnect the battery!


ALWAYS!


----------



## LastSilmaril (Jul 30, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Best paste for Laptop are: Thermalright TF-X, SYY or Thermagic ZF-EX. These pastes should last a long time under high temperature.
> 
> How to apply new thermal paste
> 1. clean off the previous TIM with 90% isopropyl alcohol
> ...



Thanks for this. Ended up using SYY with these instructions and my trusty ten-year-old Sandy Bridge i7 X220 is usable again instead of hitting 90+ deg C on 20% cpu usage while having the fan screaming. (It still hits 90 deg when near 100% sustained, but this is a rare situation, and the fan doesn't run quite as loudly as it did.)  It was remarkable to see what happened there, almost all the paste was shunted off.



 



It actually got under the black protective tape on the heatsink--you could see it bulging. Here's a closer look fwiw.





I ended up removing this black protective cover from the bottom of the heatsink entirely, cleaning off the thermal paste and adhesive, and then putting kapton tape on the exposed contacts atop the CPU to avoid a short from the heatsink. Appears to have had no adverse effect so far.

Not pictured: incredible amount of dust in the fan, about four years worth, last time I repasted, when I likely used NT-H1 (lesson being: don't...)

Thanks again!


----------



## juanldeaza (Jul 30, 2021)

Mi Laptop finally dies. I burned the MB, Screen, only RAM survive and Nvme. MSI dont have parts available. And today was a sad day, i throw my beloved laptop to the garbage.  All this horror, because i dont unpluged the battery.  Now i need to buy a new PC, i choose now Desktop. More easy to fix. A minute of silence for this warrior, my beloved Laptop


----------



## Shrek (Jul 30, 2021)

It was a hard way to learn; I feel your pain.

A sound decision to move to a desktop; laptops are hard to work on, run hot, ...


----------



## LastSilmaril (Jul 31, 2021)

juanldeaza said:


> Mi Laptop finally dies. I burned the MB, Screen, only RAM survive and Nvme. MSI dont have parts available. And today was a sad day, i throw my beloved laptop to the garbage.  All this horror, because i dont unpluged the battery.  Now i need to buy a new PC, i choose now Desktop. More easy to fix. A minute of silence for this warrior, my beloved Laptop


oof, sorry it didn't work out dude  
RIP your laptop, but good luck with the new PC!


----------



## XT785 (Jul 31, 2021)

juanldeaza said:


> Mi Laptop finally dies. I burned the MB, Screen, only RAM survive and Nvme. MSI dont have parts available. And today was a sad day, i throw my beloved laptop to the garbage.  All this horror, because i dont unpluged the battery.  Now i need to buy a new PC, i choose now Desktop. More easy to fix. A minute of silence for this warrior, my beloved Laptop


Sorry for your loss my dear fellow. I share your grief, and know exactly what it feels like to lose something so beloved. Really sorry once again for your loss. RIP your beloved laptop. May you have enough courage to bear this loss. Hope your data is safe!  

Also, good luck with the new PC!


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 31, 2021)

sorry to hear that, but that's something to learn, always check then recheck, if you are not sure just ask someone or just browsing it
but if there's a chance for err there will always be


----------



## nex86 (Sep 26, 2021)

I was also looking for a good paste to use for my new Acer Nitro 5.
The CPU is always getting up to 95°C, for now I used MX-5, but I barely see a difference compared to the stock paste. But I even see a spike to 97°C now.
For now I throttled the CPU TDP with XTU because I'm too worried of it getting too hot.

So you guys say Syy 157 and thermalright TF-8 are good pastes to go with?
which one of the two would you recommend?


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 26, 2021)

nex86 said:


> I was also looking for a good paste to use for my new Acer Nitro 5.
> The CPU is always getting up to 95°C, for now I used MX-5, but I barely see a difference compared to the stock paste. But I even see a spike to 97°C now.
> For now I throttled the CPU TDP with XTU because I'm too worried of it getting too hot.
> 
> ...


thermal paste does not make your heatsink better.
i used a lot of pastes and i have MX5 on my 3090 and 6900XT with great success.

remember. direct die = manual application of paste (spread it until the whole die is covered)

if it does not help it's a bad heatsink design.


----------



## Borc (Sep 26, 2021)

nex86 said:


> I was also looking for a good paste to use for my new Acer Nitro 5.
> The CPU is always getting up to 95°C, for now I used MX-5, but I barely see a difference compared to the stock paste. But I even see a spike to 97°C now.
> For now I throttled the CPU TDP with XTU because I'm too worried of it getting too hot.
> 
> ...




SYY-157 is better than TF-8, I would give SYY-157 a try. Arctic MX-5 might not work on a laptop because it's a low viscosity paste.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 26, 2021)

nex86 said:


> I was also looking for a good paste to use for my new Acer Nitro 5.
> The CPU is always getting up to 95°C, for now I used MX-5, but I barely see a difference compared to the stock paste. But I even see a spike to 97°C now.
> For now I throttled the CPU TDP with XTU because I'm too worried of it getting too hot.
> 
> ...


If your that worried about temps, use liquid metal for thermal compound. I use Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra.


----------



## Sir Alex Ice (Feb 20, 2022)

Been using Arctic MX-2, MX-4 and MX-5 but I didn't do a comparison between them to establish any ranking. All the laptops I used them on are now quieter and perhaps a bit cooler than they used to be before the cleaning and reapplying new thermal paste.

Reading advice about applying thick layers of paste makes me cringe, thermal paste should never be applied in thick layers. Its purpose is to facilitate better thermal contact, don't treat your heatsink or radiator like a loaf of bread that needs buttering.

Though I've experienced temperatures dropping from high 80s Celsius to mid 60s Celsius after cleaning with isopropyl alcohol, air dusting, and reapplying thermal paste the main benefit is the faster and more efficient cooling. The temperatures decrease faster, so the CPU and GPU are hot for less time.


----------



## taakefyrsten (Feb 20, 2022)

I used Phobya Nanogrease extreme on my old 7700hq/1070 laptop and it worked great.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 20, 2022)

nex86 said:


> I was also looking for a good paste to use for my new Acer Nitro 5.
> The CPU is always getting up to 95°C, for now I used MX-5, but I barely see a difference compared to the stock paste. But I even see a spike to 97°C now.
> For now I throttled the CPU TDP with XTU because I'm too worried of it getting too hot.
> 
> ...


it's not only from the paste, could be from the fan, from the contact area between the heatsink and the processor, the ambient temp you need to check it first before pointing the paste is bad


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 20, 2022)

You can buy replacement boards for the GF75 on Aliexpress

But at the same time - you run the risk of the board youre buying being a peice of junk. so you might get scammed.

Is it cheaper than buying a new laptop equal to your GF75?? *Yes*

is it worth buying?* thats up to you to decide*

If youre going to buy it. Make sure you purchase using a credit card or a payment system that offers buyer protection just in case what you paid for is either DoA or not what was advertised in the description 

You can do a 1:1 swap and maybe not have to reinstall windows so you can still run your current windows install. Worst case scenario is windows might ask to you reactivate because the OEM key that was installed is tied to the dead motherboard.

Give Microsoft a call or jump on their livechat and explain to them that your laptop suffered a malfunction and you had to replace the board. They might reactivate the key for you. If not then windows keys are fairly cheap. - This company is advertised all the time on TPU, I have bought a key from them before and it activated just fine. If you get any dud keys, speak to W1zzard and he will sort them out


----------



## rahmaneymar (Mar 15, 2022)

anyone tried fuzeice plus personally on laptops? i wanted to buy this but it's expensive.. just want to make sure that it is worth it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2022)

rahmaneymar said:


> anyone tried fuzeice plus personally on laptops? i wanted to buy this but it's expensive.. just want to make sure that it is worth it.


Go on the net and compare it to many others, look at performance data


----------



## rahmaneymar (Mar 15, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Go on the net and compare it to many others, look at performance data


i cant see any data on that paste for laptops tho.. i dont wanna use desktop's data bcs some pastes doesnt work well on laptops..


----------

